# Kernel-Module - adsl-start

## moogli

Hallo Leute,

nun da ich gentoo erstmal am laufen hab, geht es jetzt um ein paar Feinheiten.

System: PIII 500MHz; 384 MB RAM; NVidia GeForce2

             TDSL via rp-pppoe; HP P1000 USB Printer; Yamaha Soundcard

             etc.

Ich habe bei der Kernelkompilation erstmal alles was ich so benötigte im Kernel mit eingebunden. Dadurch bekam Kernel eine beachtliche Größe von 1.6 MB. Nun möchte ich neu kompilieren und einige Sachen eben als Module einbinden. Meine Frage nun was sollte auf jedenfall nicht als Modul kompiliert werden, gibt es Tipps zur vorgehensweise was man als Modul kompilieren sollte und was besser nicht?

Abschliessende Frage: Wie binde ich adsl-start und adsl-stop für rp-pppoe mit rc-update ein, damit rp-pppoe beim booten autom. startet und beim herunterfahren stoppt?

Gruss

Moogli[/u]

----------

## meyerm

Auf keinen Fall darfst Du die Treiber fuer die Dateisysteme, mit welchen Deine wichtigen Partitionen formatiert sind als Module kompilieren. Der Kernel muss sowohl auf /, /etc, /bin, /sbin und /lib zugreifen koennen. Naja, einfach alles ausser /opt /home und /usr. D.h. wenn Du eine /home Partition mit XFS und ansonsten eine / Partition mit reiserfs hast, dann MUSS im Kernel reiserfs fest einkompiliert sein, XFS kann als Modul genutzt werden.

Gleiches gilt fuer einen potentiellen SCSI-Controller. Wenn obige Partitionen auf SCSI-Geraeten liegen, muessen die Treiber dafuer in den Kernel einkompiliert werden.

RAID, LVM etc. zaehlen ebenso dazu.

Falls Du eine USB-Tastatur hast, muss diese natuerlich auch vom Kernel direkt unterstuezt werden (ich weiss nicht, ob es nicht auch mit Modulen gehen koennte, aber lieber kein Risiko...  :Wink:  )

Tja, ich denke, das sollte es im grossen und ganzen gewesen sein.

----------

## Tuna

zu deinem dsl:

cp /etc/init.d/irgendeineexisiterendesrcscript /etc/init.d/adsl

nano -w /etc/init.d/adsl

dann editierst du die verschiedenen sektionen..  du brauchst start und stop.. und depend

depend wird wohl 'net' drin haben und die sektion start wird wohl adsl-start behinhalten, und stop wohl adsl-stop.

rc-update add adsl default

das is beim dsl wirklich recht praktisch und ienfach.. du brauchst kein rumgemurkste wegen irgendwelchen pid files oder dergleichen.

----------

## Dimitri

Eine andere Möglichkeit (ohne Init Script) wäre, Du fügst einen entsprechenden Befehl in /etc/conf.d/local.start bzw local.stop ein.

In local.start: /sbin/adsl-start & > /dev/null

In local.stop /sbin/adsl-stop & > /dev/null

Dim

----------

## moogli

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Für ADSL habe ich mir ein Script gebastelt.

Nochmal zu den Modulen. Sehe ich das richtig, dass alles was zum direkten hochfahren des Rechners benötigt wird, nicht als Module eingebunden werden soltel (Dateisystemtreiber, Tastaturtreiber etc.)?

Demnach kann ich also USB Unterstützung --> Druckertreiber (ist das einzige was am USB-Port hängt), Soundtreiber, SCSI Emulation für die CDROM Laufwerke u. ä. bedenkenlos als Module einbinden?

Sind 1.6 MByte für den Kernel wirklich so groß? Wie groß sollte der Kernel sein?

Gruss

Moogli

----------

## meyerm

 *moogli wrote:*   

> Nochmal zu den Modulen. Sehe ich das richtig, dass alles was zum direkten hochfahren des Rechners benötigt wird, nicht als Module eingebunden werden soltel (Dateisystemtreiber, Tastaturtreiber etc.)?

 

Genau. Theoretisch koenntest Du natuerlich die Tastatur auch als Modul kompilieren und dann beim Booten automatisch laden lassen, aber sobald mal was schiefgeht...  :Razz: 

 *moogli wrote:*   

> Demnach kann ich also USB Unterstützung --> Druckertreiber (ist das einzige was am USB-Port hängt), Soundtreiber, SCSI Emulation für die CDROM Laufwerke u. ä. bedenkenlos als Module einbinden?

 

Genau.

 *moogli wrote:*   

> Sind 1.6 MByte für den Kernel wirklich so groß? Wie groß sollte der Kernel sein?

 

Naja, in der "guten alten Zeit (tm)" war ein Kernel mit der Haelfte schon rieeeesig.  :Smile: 

Du wirst den Kernel auf jeden Fall nicht zum Booten von einer Floppy nehmen koennen.  :Wink:  Ich wuerde sagen, versuch einfach die magische Grenze von 1 MB nicht zu ueberschreiten. Das hat jetzt keinerlei technischen Hintergrund, was ich sage (wie immer  :Rolling Eyes: ), es ist einfach eine Richtlinie, nach der ich mich auch zu halten versuche (denn wenn er groesser ist, habe ich irgendwo ziemlich viel Schmarrn mit reinkompiliert...  :Wink: ) Er sollte aber auch mit 1,6 MB lokal funktionieren (auch wenn ich einen derartigen Riesenkernel unter Linux bisher noch nie gesehen habe  :Shocked: )

----------

## MaHejn

genau das würde mich auch interessieren: wie gross sollte ein kernel sein. ich habe bis jetzt auch alles in den kernel fest einkompiliert. 

worin würden die vorteile ligen, diverse erweiterungen als modul laden zu lassen - benötigt man doch bei einem desktop-multimedia system eh immer allles, was man bekommen kann  :Smile: 

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## moogli

Nun gut, dann will ich mal versuchen den Kernel auch auf 1 MB zu bekommen.

So ganz ist mir aber das Prinzip noch nicht klar:

Also Module die automatisch beim booten geladen werden sollen trage ich in die /etc/modules.autoload, richtig?

Aber was ist mit Modulen, die gelegentlich nur benötigt werden? Wie werden diese geladen und woher weiss der Kernel das er diese jetzt laden soll?

Gruss 

Moogli

----------

## meyerm

 *moogli wrote:*   

> Also Module die automatisch beim booten geladen werden sollen trage ich in die /etc/modules.autoload, richtig?

 

Genau, einfach den Namen des Modules eintragen.

 *moogli wrote:*   

> Aber was ist mit Modulen, die gelegentlich nur benötigt werden? Wie werden diese geladen und woher weiss der Kernel das er diese jetzt laden soll?

 

Zum einen kann der Kernel dank modules.conf etc. vieles selber erkennen und laden, bei pcmcia macht das auch der cardmgr. Aber wenn der Kernel ein Modul nicht selber laedt, kannst Du es jederzeit von Hand mit "modprobe <modulname>" laden.

----------

## moogli

Alles klar "meyerm".   :Wink: 

Danke für Deine Antworten. Ich näher mich langsam an, bin auf 1.3 MB runter. Mal sehen was noch so geht und wie es dann läuft.

Gruß

Moogli

----------

## moogli

Hallo Leute,

muss nochmal nerven. Habe jetzt einen Kernel von nur noch 845 KByte  :Laughing: 

Mal sehen ob noch alles so läuft, wie es soll. Beim booten gab es schonmal keine Fehlermeldungen.

Gruss

Moogli

----------

